# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  has your Crestie ever...

## tttaylorrr

...come on you??

backstory: i woke up last weekend and saw Wavvy awake, at the bottom of his enclosure (he's ALWAYS on his ledge) against the glass and twisted funny.

i took the opportunity to take him out and tried to let him on my arm to run up to my shoulder while i checked water, and he sat for a minute then went up, but left something behind that i'd never seen before. it was a bit opaque.

a bit nervous as to what just happened, i set him on top of his enclosure and cleaned my arm in the bathroom.

when i came back he was licking his...hemipenile buldge.

that's when i realized what happened.



i know it's normal but like...what the hell?!?!?!?

EDIT: i did not consent (lol)

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019),_Dianne_ (01-05-2019),_MR Snakes_ (01-05-2019),_Pengil_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

That's nothing !!!
I had a five and a half foot iguana that would do that


> ...come on you??
> 
> backstory: i woke up last weekend and saw Wavvy awake, at the bottom of his enclosure (he's ALWAYS on his ledge) against the glass and twisted funny.
> 
> i took the opportunity to take him out and tried to let him on my arm to run up to my shoulder while i checked water, and he sat for a minute then went up, but left something behind that i'd never seen before. it was a bit opaque.
> 
> a bit nervous as to what just happened, i set him on top of his enclosure and cleaned my arm in the bathroom.
> 
> when i came back he was licking his...hemipenile buldge.
> ...


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> That's nothing !!!
> I had a five and a half foot iguana that would do that


...ok you dont get to come into my post and tell me something like that without a story!!!

----------


## MR Snakes

> That's nothing !!!
> I had a five and a half foot iguana that would do that
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Pictures or it didn't happen.

----------


## Bogertophis

The closest I can get is a male rosy boa I had for many years...he was a sweet & easy pet, & sometimes he'd snuggle around my neck while I did the dishes.

It was cute.  (note: rosy boas aren't long enough or strong enough for this to be any "risk"...he never held on tightly, just enough to stay there securely)
So I'm washing dishes & I start to feel his little spurs, scraping away at my neck!?  He's flirting with me, like I'm a female rosy boa???   :ROFL:  I hadn't been 
handling any females, so I don't know where his confusion came from.  I sorta think he kept feeling my pulse & thought I was giving HIM 'the nudge'?   :Very Happy:

----------

_Dianne_ (01-05-2019),_MR Snakes_ (01-05-2019),_Pengil_ (01-05-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Pictures or it didn't happen.


Oh I had to rehome that iguana many years ago as he ended up turning on me it was extremely aggressive towards me

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Lmao


> The closest I can get is a male rosy boa I had for many years...he was a sweet & easy pet, & sometimes he'd snuggle around my neck while I did the dishes.
> 
> It was cute.  (note: rosy boas aren't long enough or strong enough for this to be any "risk"...he never held on tightly, just enough to stay there securely)
> So I'm washing dishes & I start to feel his little spurs, scraping away at my neck!?  He's flirting with me, like I'm a female rosy boa???   I hadn't been 
> handling any females, so I don't know where his confusion came from.  I sorta think he kept feeling my pulse & thought I was giving HIM 'the nudge'?


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

I hope my python when he gets older doesn't do that
Why these boys gotta be so nasty 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019),_MR Snakes_ (01-05-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> The closest I can get is a male rosy boa I had for many years...he was a sweet & easy pet, & sometimes he'd snuggle around my neck while I did the dishes.
> 
> It was cute.  (note: rosy boas aren't long enough or strong enough for this to be any "risk"...he never held on tightly, just enough to stay there securely)
> So I'm washing dishes & I start to feel his little spurs, scraping away at my neck!?  He's flirting with me, like I'm a female rosy boa???   I hadn't been 
> handling any females, so I don't know where his confusion came from.  I sorta think he kept feeling my pulse & thought I was giving HIM 'the nudge'?


omg LOL.

i mean my crestie has sang to me, but TBH i always thought he hated me LOLOL.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> omg LOL.
> 
> i mean my crestie has sang to me, but TBH i always thought he hated me LOLOL.


How do they sound when singing...i gotta Google

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Oh I had to rehome that iguana many years ago as he ended up turning on me it was extremely aggressive towards me
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


I've heard of that happening, the aggression I mean, from male iguanas toward female owners (or household members).   :Sad:

----------


## Jellybeans

> I've heard of that happening, the aggression I mean, from male iguanas toward female owners (or household members).


It was really strange it was only directed at me anybody else could approach him with no problem
And I raised him from a tiny baby
My reptile vet at the time said that he viewed me as another iguana in his territory

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> How do they sound when singing...i gotta Google
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


it's like cute little squeaks!!! kee kee kee kee kee. he was very quiet when he did it for me, but i can find a video if you like.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

:sploosh: 

Never with a crestie, iguana on the other end.



Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019),_Pengil_ (01-05-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> It was really strange it was only directed at me anybody else could approach him with no problem
> And I raised him from a tiny baby
> My reptile vet at the time said that he viewed me as another iguana in his territory
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


that's super sad.  sorry about that.

----------


## Jellybeans

> it's like cute little squeaks!!! kee kee kee kee kee. he was very quiet when he did it for me, but i can find a video if you like.


Yes please

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Yes please
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


he just sat on my hand singing like this, but no biting; almost like he thought someone else was close by

https://youtu.be/aX1fbsZR3RQ

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> It was really strange it was only directed at me anybody else could approach him with no problem
> And I raised him from a tiny baby
> My reptile vet at the time said that he viewed me as another iguana in his territory
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


I've heard another explanation, that it's a response to their human's pheromones at that time of the month-  it gets them riled up.  I dunno?   :Confused: 

That was the explanation given about a large male iguana that was shown at a reptile expo I attended years back...he was re-homed to the 
herp. society members that had him there (on leash) to educate potential owners about iguana issues.

----------


## MR Snakes

> It was really strange it was only directed at me anybody else could approach him with no problem
> And I raised him from a tiny baby
> My reptile vet at the time said that he viewed me as another iguana in his territory
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Are you an iguana?

----------


## Jellybeans

> he just sat on my hand singing like this, but no biting; almost like he thought someone else was close by
> 
> https://youtu.be/aX1fbsZR3RQ


Awwww so cute 
Even though he's wishing your hand was a female gecko lol

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

He stayed reved up 24/7!
I got so tired of it being chased around the house my husband would have to pull him off of my leg even when he was in his cage he would run and hit the end of his cage so hard when he saw me he almost completely destroyed his nose


> I've heard another explanation, that it's a response to their human's pheromones at that time of the month-  it gets them riled up.  I dunno?


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

I might need to take one of those ancestry tests


> Are you an iguana?


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019),_Pengil_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> He stayed reved up 24/7!
> I got so tired of it being chased around the house my husband would have to pull him off of my leg even when he was in his cage he would run and hit the end of his cage so hard when he saw me he almost completely destroyed his nose
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Now we really need a picture! :Very Happy:

----------


## Jellybeans

I wish I had some and he was truly a gorgeous iguana that was six foot, 10 lb when I got rid of him.  This was probably about 15 years ago


> Now we really need a picture!


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> I wish I had some and he was truly a gorgeous iguana that was six foot, 10 lb when I got rid of him.  This was probably about 15 years ago
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Umm, not the iguana    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jellybeans

Lmao 


> Umm, not the iguana


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Umm, not the iguana


omg

----------


## Jellybeans

RIGHT?!?!?


> omg


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> I wish I had some and he was truly a gorgeous iguana that was six foot, 10 lb when I got rid of him.  This was probably about 15 years ago
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


That really is so sad, after all the work of raising him to that point.  Sometimes the "kids" just don't turn out like you thought they would...

The iguana that I heard of like that stopped letting the wife anywhere in the upstairs of their condo...I can see why that got "old".   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Awwww so cute 
> Even though he's wishing your hand was a female gecko lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


oh this isn't my gecko! this is a random YouTube video i found. ive never caught him singing on camera because he usually only does it for a few seconds, but i found that example to help.

----------


## Bogertophis

> oh this isn't my gecko! this is a random YouTube video i found. ive never caught him singing on camera because he usually only does it for a few seconds, but i found that example to help.


Let's hope yours doesn't "progress" to the love-bites, lol...

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Let's hope yours doesn't "progress" to the love-bites, lol...


if it did i'd find it hilarious yet oddly uncomfortable, like i couldn't look at him the next morning LOL.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> omg


OK now let's all simma down!

----------


## tttaylorrr

> OK now let's all simma down!


that's what i told Wavvy

----------


## Jellybeans

It's the male's that need to simmer down
It don't matter if they're human reptile mammal amphibian alien whatever.   LoL

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-05-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> that's what i told Wavvy





> It's the male's that need to simmer down
> It don't matter if they're human reptile mammal amphibian alien whatever.   LoL
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Now girls. It's you that need to simma down or you need to produce pictures!

----------

